

Vote up the submitter, not the story - te_platt
http://www.votetheuser.com/
I thought I would give a go at learning arc and was looking for a project to start on.  There have been a lot of comments lately about the quality of the submitted stories and it sounded like an opportunity.  I thought it would be interesting if stories were scored based on the karma of the submitter.  Not the global karma, but a new karma for each submitter, unique to each user.  Instead of voting on the story you are voting on the submitter.<p>voteTheUser.com is the result.<p>Basically each user gets a personalized front page of stories based on previous votes.  The more stories you vote on the better it will work for you.<p>If you like dogs, vote up stories about dogs and you will get more stories on your front page from people who submit dog stories.  If you don't, vote them down and you will see less.  If you love polls vote them up.  It won't matter to me because I will probably have voted them down.  You'll see more of them and I'll see less.<p>Give it a try and let me know how it works for you.  Mind you, this is my first arc attempt and is really just a cheap knock off of Hacker News.  I'm just copying what I like.
======
te_platt
I thought I would give a go at learning arc and was looking for a project to
start on. There have been a lot of comments lately about the quality of the
submitted stories and it sounded like an opportunity. I thought it would be
interesting if stories were scored based on the karma of the submitter. Not
the global karma, but a new karma for each submitter, unique to each user.
Instead of voting on the story you are voting on the submitter.

voteTheUser.com is the result.

Basically each user gets a personalized front page of stories based on
previous votes. The more stories you vote on the better it will work for you.

If you like dogs, vote up stories about dogs and you will get more stories on
your front page from people who submit dog stories. If you don't, vote them
down and you will see less. If you love polls vote them up. It won't matter to
me because I will probably have voted them down. You'll see more of them and
I'll see less.

Give it a try and let me know how it works for you. Mind you, this is my first
arc attempt and is really just a cheap knock off of Hacker News. I'm just
copying what I like.

~~~
petercooper
Just want to warn you.. I think you'll get flack from quite a few people on
the design. I don't care personally, but some people get pretty excited about
stuff like this :) Even changing the color might help deflect some of it ;-)

Very interesting you've used Arc, by the way. Will you ever release the
source?

~~~
te_platt
Sure if I thought anyone was interested. I think anyone half way proficient in
arc could redo what I did easier than trying to figure out what I did by
reading the source.

------
soundsop
Interesting.

You may want to change the color scheme, to avoid confusion with News.YC.

------
gaika
Do you know that with a proper recommendation system you can vote both the
user AND the story at the same time?

~~~
aston
Lemme guess, jaanix?

~~~
te_platt
Funny you should say that. A link to jaanix was one of the first stories
submitted to voteTheUser. At first I thought jaanix was too complicated but I
really should give it a good look.

